# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  أفضل صورى لعام 2009-2010

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أفضل صورى لعام  2009-2010

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صور جميلة 
هو حضرتك يا د. جمال بتصحب معك الكاميرا دائما؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> صور جميلة 
> هو حضرتك يا د. جمال بتصحب معك الكاميرا دائما؟






ماذا تتوقع أن يحمل فنان متعدد المواهب وخصوصا أن موبيلات هذه الأيام سهلت مأمورية الفنان ...وطرالم طم طم!

----------


## saydsalem

*أهنيك على رقة**احساسك**..*
*..**والتميز بألاحساس** ..*
*..**سلمت أناملك** ..*
*يعطيك**الف عافيه**..*
*لك ودي وباقة وردي**..* *د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------

